# Microwave Stand



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

For a friends wife, a simple microwave stand. Constructed of laminated cedar, oak plywood and mahogany burl veneer with some woodburning enhancements.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Love the flower! Very detailed


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I am overwhelmed by the detail you made on that table.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lucky recipients. It showed supremacy of the craft.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Mark

The rose is outstanding! It was a smart decision to place it on the lower shelf so that it won't be covered by the microwave. However, when the lady sees the table I'd be willing to bet that the microwave will never rest on that table.

Ben


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Great looking stand! with the beautiful details, it will not be covered with the microwave.

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

steamfab said:


> Great looking stand! with the beautiful details, it will not be covered with the microwave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mark,

That rose is exquisite.


----------



## blumutt58 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great contrast!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the rose is spectacular...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work . I'm sure liking the rose


----------

